# Birmingham City Centre - Coffee by the Casuals



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

We've opened a coffee bar through our sister company, and it's based in the foyer of the office block in One Colmore Square in the city centre. As of right now it's takeaway only, but it's open to the public. So if you're near Snow Hill Station or working off Colmore Row then please feel free to drop by. On Wednesdays and Fridays you'll meet Calvin, who roasts all of our coffee!

Open 7.30am to 2.30pm from Monday to Friday. Let us know what you think if you pop by!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice to see you his branching out


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks Dave - we've always thought we needed three legs to our business: online, wholesale, and our own machine pumping out coffee (whether stall or shop). This is a nice start for us, and will be even better if/when the office block we're in starts to welcome back its workers!


----------

